# Mosquito 1/6



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Fished Mosquito today , started about noon. Kept 4 decent eyes, lost another decent one at hole, put 3 small ones back. A few nice crappie also. Perch Vibe was best.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

What general area on the lake? My buddy and I are out here now, and we're only getting dink perch!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

South of causeway in stump fields.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Son, Nathan & I hit the NW corner of Mosquito today., North of Rattlesnake Island. Fished 8am-4pm. Lots of shanties. Parking was at a premium. 7-8ft of water. Didn't mark very many fish in our area despite moving 8x. No walleyes. Only caught 3 Crappies: All on Natural Color Lures... Tiger Vibe, Copper Swedish Pimple & Lil Cleo. 1-11", 1-12" & 1-14". Very tough 3/4 mile pull bc of the snow. The wind was a'whippin too. The drag kicked our arses for sure. Beautiful fishery. Heard a guy caught a 5lb eye near us. Wonderful time ice fishing in the shanty




























with my son making memories.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice fish All!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of hitting Skeeter again this Saturday.,Jan 13th. Uncertain where I'l drill this time. _*My 1st iced Walleye is still on my Bucket List*_


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

hey john, can you give me an ice thickness report? going up later this week and want to know if I should hit the weight room first..... lol


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

6-8"


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Driiled 10 inches of ice on Sunday South of 88 Causway Perch Bite was Speratic on Vibe and Dead stick Minnows 8 Perch 1 Walley 11ft of water


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice work John!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

awesome buddy


----------



## bmertes (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking to make my first visit to Mosquito on Saturday, assuming the weather over the next few days does not wreck the ice too much. I usually fish with minnows or wax worms but I see a lot of guys fishing with lures. Are you tipping them with any bait? Just jigging them? Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

been using both (Waxies & Minnows... and MinnowHeads) the last 2 Saturdays.., Lures have been tipped with them and bare boned too., I've caught some gills, perch & crappie, but zero Walleye bites., But don't take my word, I'm still waiting to catch my 1st eye thru the ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

cement569 said:


> hey john, can you give me an ice thickness report? going up later this week and want to know if I should hit the weight room first..... lol


I think John is short changin ya! I’ve fished everywhere on that lake and found 10-12” just about everywhere. I’m always interested in knowing how thick so I stick the scoop to bottom of hole and check it


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i thought I was the only one who used the ol scoop tape....but it works


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Was on the north end this morning .4 miles out just before second buoy, running north and south a good pressure crack with the warmer temps might want to check for updates. I could of crossed but I was worried about getting back across.just an fyi ,guys did cross but That crack happened sometime last night was out all day yesterday ,crack was not there 530 last night.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good to know. Thanks Havoc


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

No problem , I was by myself and won't take a chance


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

bigeyurk, you were right. the bite is tough, hit the go to spot I told you about and wow 6 keeper gils and 3 perch in 3 hours. but im not done will hit it again things have to inprove..... cant get no worse


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Havoc:
Good decision not to cross the ice break at Skeeter.. especially since you were solo. I would've done the same thing... especially since I already went swimming once already this season at PLX on Dec 16th. Luckily I got out, but had a bunch of buddies near me if I needed help.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Parked in the Cemetary Now Eating Lunch ..Banks are open 2ft off shoreline 3 guys out in a Double Red Eskimo ...slush on top ..temp has dropped 16 degrees in 45 minutes


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the field report WH66., much appreciated.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Took off work early today, drove around the lake. Like WH 66 said one Hut at the cemetery. Open water at Walnut Run extending into the lake. Didn't see anybody north or south of the causeway.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## iceeyes_214 (Jan 24, 2016)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thinking of hitting Skeeter again this Saturday.,Jan 13th. Uncertain where I'l drill this time. _*My 1st iced Walleye is still on my Bucket List*_





icebucketjohn said:


> been using both (Waxies & Minnows... and MinnowHeads) the last 2 Saturdays.., Lures have been tipped with them and bare boned too., I've caught some gills, perch & crappie, but zero Walleye bites., But don't take my word, I'm still waiting to catch my 1st eye thru the ice.


From what I hear it’s been slower but if you are still looking for that first eye, a few guys I know have been picking a few decent eyes up fishing the south end out from the cemetery jigging a vibe no meat. (Which should help keep the 3” perch off ur line a little also haha)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks iceeyes_214 for the info. Think I'm gonna hold off till Monday to hit Skeeter. Fishing local Saturday bc of the weather & road conditions.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thanks iceeyes_214 for the info. Think I'm gonna hold off till Monday to hit Skeeter. Fishing local Saturday bc of the weather & road conditions.


IBJ. Im heading up Monday also by myself if you want to meet up. My luck has been poor with no eyes but I keep trying.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

The edge is soft at cemetery 2 guys said open water at bouy line cant get on at bouy line should lock back up tonight 10 guys out at cemetery Now


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

Anyone on the lake have a ice report. Hour and a half drive. Any info would be greatly appreciated thanks, Bergy


----------



## iceeyes_214 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fished the south end off the west side. Soft ice out about 15 yards off shore. Then found 4” of white crusty junk on top of about 4” of clear ice. Once getting out to the middle was fishing about 10” of good ice. There was a nice crack we almost lost the spud bar in and found a few bad spots off shore also. Just gotta be careful.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

iceeyes_214 said:


> Fished the south end off the west side. Soft ice out about 15 yards off shore. Then found 4” of white crusty junk on top of about 4” of clear ice. Once getting out to the middle was fishing about 10” of good ice. There was a nice crack we almost lost the spud bar in and found a few bad spots off shore also. Just gotta be careful.


Thanks for the report.


----------

